# Dad's Old Simplicity



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

When I was a boy, in the 1960's, my Dad had a Simplicity 7 horse walk behind garden tractor. We had several attachments including a dozer blade, cultivator, roto tiller and a snow blower. As I recall, it was a heck of a machine and the snowblower was pretty much unstoppable, even though it was a single stage. I found some pictures on My Tractor Forum.com of what looks like what we used to have.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210416&d=1335441912

http://www.mytractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210415&d

Here's a picture of what the tractor unit looked like

http://oldpathsequipment.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/walkbehind1.jpg



Larry


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Walk behind*

That's a neat looking machine. Kind of like a Gravely is set up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Simplicity Model "W" Walking Tractor*












If it was a single stage then it did not have a tractor to attach to.....must have been a dual stage.
If the wheels moved it was a dual stage..


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

With the right gearing and those tires in sure it was a beast.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> *If it was a single stage then it did not have a tractor to attach to.....must have been a dual stage.
> If the wheels moved it was a dual stage..*


*

http://www.mytractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=210415&d

http://www.mytractorforum.com/attach...6&d=1335441912

Sorry Simplicity Solid, it was a single stage snowblower attachment (see the pics - no impeller, just an auger) and it was attached to the walk behind tractor unit. I'll admit it was a lot of years ago, but I ran it enough to know. We did custom work with the roto tiller in the spring and the snow blower in the winter.

Larry. *


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice blue hill...that must have ate snow!!!!

Ah yes I do apologize auger(single stage) vs auger and impeller(two stage). 

Somehow I thought the belts being one for auger and impeller and the other being for traction traction came into play...??? See you learn something new
everyday on here.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

No worries SS22. My Dad always said that it's a darned poor day when you don't learn something. ; > )


----------

